# Linux Mint 18.2 Sound Drivers



## blues_harp28

I have recently been checking out Fanless Mini PC's. I know, too much time on my hands.
http://www.minidesktopspc.com/review-maxesla-mini-pc-support-for-windows-dual-frequency

It came with Windows 10 pre-installed [I'm not a fan] and claims to support Linux Systems.
I did a clean install of Linux Mint 18.2 Sonya and all works well, except I need the sound drivers.
The pc is a Maxesla Z83 Mini PC running Linux Mint 18.2 Sonya.

Running inxi -Fxs from the Terminal, I get the following.


> Audio: Card Failed to Detect Sound Card! Sound: ALSA v: k4.8.0-53-generic





PHP:


[email protected] ~ $ inxi -Fxs
System:    Host: desmond-Z83-V Kernel: 4.8.0-53-generic x86_64 (64 bit gcc: 5.4.0)
           Desktop: Cinnamon 3.4.3 (Gtk 3.18.9-1ubuntu3.3)
           Distro: Linux Mint 18.2 Sonya
Machine:   System: AZW product: Z83-V
           Mobo: AMI model: Cherry Trail CR
           Bios: American Megatrends v: YB1007 date: 07/07/2017
CPU:       Quad core Intel Atom x5-Z8350 (-MCP-) cache: 1024 KB
           flags: (lm nx sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 vmx) bmips: 11520
           clock speeds: max: 1920 MHz 1: 479 MHz 2: 479 MHz 3: 479 MHz
           4: 866 MHz
Graphics:  Card: Intel Device 22b0 bus-ID: 00:02.0
           Display Server: X.Org 1.18.4 drivers: intel (unloaded: fbdev,vesa)
           Resolution: [email protected]
           GLX Renderer: Mesa DRI Intel HD Graphics (Cherrytrail)
           GLX Version: 3.0 Mesa 12.0.6 Direct Rendering: Yes
Audio:     Card Failed to Detect Sound Card! Sound: ALSA v: k4.8.0-53-generic
Network:   Card: Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller
           driver: r8169 v: 2.3LK-NAPI port: e000 bus-ID: 01:00.0
           IF: enp1s0 state: up speed: 100 Mbps duplex: full
           mac: 84:39:be:64:ec:e1
Drives:    HDD Total Size: NA (-) ID-1: /dev/mmcblk0 model: N/A size: 31.0GB
Partition: ID-1: / size: 26G used: 5.3G (22%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/mmcblk0p2
           ID-2: swap-1 size: 2.07GB used: 0.00GB (0%) fs: swap dev: /dev/mmcblk0p3
RAID:      No RAID devices: /proc/mdstat, md_mod kernel module present
Sensors:   System Temperatures: cpu: 51.0C mobo: N/A
           Fan Speeds (in rpm): cpu: N/A
Info:      Processes: 192 Uptime: 30 min Memory: 946.6/1929.5MB
           Init: systemd runlevel: 5 Gcc sys: 5.4.0
           Client: Shell (bash 4.3.481) inxi: 2.2.35

From the Terminal I have run the following.
sudo lspci -vvv > hardware_info.txt
cat /proc/asound/cards
lspci -v | grep -i audio
lspci | grep -i audio
aplay: device_list:268:
aplay --list-devices
sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
lspci -nnk | grep -i -A7 audio
sudo lshw -class multimedia
I am looking for the code to type in the Terminal to recognize the installed sound card.

Installing Module Assistant - Pulseaudio Equalizer - Pavucontrol and ALSA packages, has not helped.
I have just done a clean install of Linux Mint 18.2 - then ran an update and have yet to make any changes.
Any thoughts, suggestions, are most welcomed.


----------



## managed

Try this in a Terminal :-


Code:


lspci -vnn | grep -i audio

That should show the PCI ID of the audio device(s) including the main sound card and Hdmi, headphone outputs etc, then you can look for the actual device here :- http://pci-ids.ucw.cz

Hopefully you can then search for a linux driver !


----------



## blues_harp28

Unfortunately all codes that start with lspci - do not work.
The link you gave me to PCI ID Repository, is useful too. 
Thanks for looking - if you have any other suggestions let me know.


----------



## plodr

I found lots of thread with sound problems in Mint 18.
If you plug in a headset, do you have sound? Some do and others don't.


----------



## blues_harp28

Thank you for your comment.
I have tried headphones - external speakers and no sound.
I too have read many suggestions online and none as yet, has worked. Even booting from the live Linux DVD and still no sound.


----------



## plodr

Some found sound again by updating the kernel.

Note: this isn't something I've ever done so I have no idea how it would be done.



> updated to 4.10.17 kernel and now I have sound coming out the right places.


 posted in July.
Source: https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=249013

I found this


> Mint ships with Linux-firmware 1.157.10 and the 4.8.0-53 Linux kernel


I did find this for updating to 4.13
https://mintguide.org/system/813-install-linux-kernel-4-13-stable-on-linux-mint.html

Let's see if I can find how to update to kernel 4.10.
Apparently it is easier than the above directions.
[quote[]Go to update manager-->view--> Linux kernels. This will display all kernels available to install.[/quote]
Source: https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=227311


----------



## blues_harp28

They do warn that updating the kernel, when not needed, can have adverse effects on the system.
However, I will try your suggestion and report back.
*Edit*
Ok, some success. The original kernel was - 4.8.0.53
I initially downgraded to - 4.4.0.97. No change, no sound card detected.
Then I upgraded to - Kernel 4.10.0.37
I then ran inxi -Fxsd - from the Terminal.
*Advanced Linux Sound Architecture v: k4.10.0-37-generic*


PHP:


[email protected] ~ $ inxi -Fxsd
System:    Host: desmond-Z83-V Kernel: 4.10.0-37-generic x86_64 (64 bit gcc: 5.4.0)
Desktop: Cinnamon 3.4.3 (Gtk 3.18.9-1ubuntu3.3)
Distro: Linux Mint 18.2 Sonya
Machine:   System: AZW product: Z83-V
Mobo: AMI model: Cherry Trail CR
Bios: American Megatrends v: YB1007 date: 07/07/2017
CPU:       Quad core Intel Atom x5-Z8350 (-MCP-) cache: 1024 KB
flags: (lm nx sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 vmx) bmips: 11520
 clock speeds: max: 1920 MHz 1: 561 MHz 2: 788 MHz 3: 479 MHz
 4: 545 MHz
Graphics:  Card: Intel Device 22b0 bus-ID: 00:02.0
Display Server: X.Org 1.18.4 drivers: intel (unloaded: fbdev,vesa)
Resolution: [email protected]
GLX Renderer: Mesa DRI Intel HD Graphics (Cherrytrail)
GLX Version: 3.0 Mesa 12.0.6 Direct Rendering: Yes
[b]Audio:     Sound: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture v: k4.10.0-37-generic[/b]
Network:   Card: Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller
driver: r8169 v: 2.3LK-NAPI port: e000 bus-ID: 01:00.0
 IF: enp1s0 state: up speed: 100 Mbps duplex: full
mac: 84:39:be:64:ec:e1
Drives:    HDD Total Size: NA (-) ID-1: /dev/mmcblk0 model: N/A size: 31.0GB
 Otical: No optical drives detected.
Partition: ID-1: / size: 26G used: 8.3G (34%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/mmcblk0p2
ID-2: swap-1 size: 2.07GB used: 0.00GB (0%) fs: swap dev: /dev/mmcblk0p3
RAID:      No RAID devices: /proc/mdstat, md_mod kernel module present
Sensors:   System Temperatures: cpu: 50.0C mobo: N/A
Fan Speeds (in rpm): cpu: N/A
Info:      Processes: 206 Uptime: 12 min Memory: 768.6/1927.8MB
Init: systemd runlevel: 5 Gcc sys: 5.4.0
Client: Shell (bash 4.3.481) inxi: 2.2.35

I not sure that Advanced Linux Sound Architecture v: k4.10.0-37-generic - is enough to track down the sound driver. "The game is afoot" The search goes on.


----------



## Miqw7394

There is, of course, an alternate route you could explore, if you don't want to spend ages faffing around in the terminal.

Use a USB external sound card.....and route the ALSA sound server's output through that instead. There's loads available on the market, they're Plug'n'Play, and most will work with any USB Audio Class-enabled system, regardless of platform.

I've successfully followed this route to 'replace' a worn-out 3.5 mm headphone socket on a 15-yr old Dell Inspiron laptop.....and it was a piece of cake to do so.

Just an idea I thought I'd toss into the ring.It's also possible that your 'mini-PC' is *so* new that the kernel maintainers haven't yet got around to 'reverse-engineering' the drivers for it. It's a well-known fact that it's not a good idea to attempt to run Linux on brand-new hardware for this very reason. Reverse-engineering can take anywhere from 6 weeks to 6 months.....and that is not a brand I've ever heard of.

Mike.


----------



## blues_harp28

Thanks Mike for your thoughts and suggestions. As you say


> It's also possible that your 'mini-PC' is so new that the kernel maintainers haven't yet got around to 'reverse-engineering' the drivers for it. It's a well-known fact that it's not a good idea to attempt to run Linux on brand-new hardware for this very reason


 You make two very good points there.

I have now updated the Kernel to - 4.11.0.14
Running inxi -Fxz - from the terminal, gave me this.


> Audio: Card-1 Intel HDMI/DP LPE Audio driver: HdmiLpeAudio
> Card-2 bytcr-rt5651 driver: bytcr-rt5651
> Sound: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture v: k4.11.0-14-generic


Thanks for the help so far and I will post an update tomorrow.


----------



## Miqw7394

blues_harp28 said:


> Thanks for the help so far and I will post an update tomorrow.


Indeed; please do so. I'll be curious to see just where that inxi report eventually leads you.

Mike.


----------



## blues_harp28

Just a brief update. The Intel HDMI/DP.LPE sound card and drivers are now recognized in PulseAudio and in such programs as VLC Player.
However, still no sound.
I have been trying to install Intel-linux-graphics-update-tool - as the audio drivers are included with the graphics drivers.
I am getting the all familiar 'Package libpackagekit-glib2-18 is not installed'
As suggested online, I ran
sudo apt-get -f install
Also
'wget --no-check-certificate ........//download.01.org/gfx/RPM-GPG-GROUP-KEY-ilg'
Then adding the key
sudo apt-key add RPM-GPG-GROUP-KEY-ilg'
Then running
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade

Still no luck in installing the Intel-linux-graphics-update-tool.
This is not the pc that I use each and every day but am slowly making progress.
Any thoughts, as always, appreciated.


----------



## blues_harp28

Another update. I have decided to use a USB external sound card as it makes perfect sense at this time. 
I initially planned to install Linux Lite over writing Windows 10 completely, but there was some difficulty in installing any operating system on this Maxesla Z83 mini pc.

Because of the Unified Extensible Firmware Interface [UEFI] - the relatively recent BIOS replacement - I could not get any operating system to boot from a DVD or even a USB stick.
The Aptio YB1 0. 07 BIOS, is very limited and there isn't anyway to disable either the Quickboot/Fastboot or Intel Smart Response Technology (ISRT) or Secure Boot, in the BIOS. 
In fact, they are not even listed in the BIOS.

It will let you change the boot order: DVD, USB, etc, but getting it to boot from a DVD or USB is not easy, to say the least.
The following operating systems would not install. Linux Mint - Linux Lite - Cub Linux - Lubuntu 17.04 - Peppermint - Cloud Ready [a Chromebook derivative] 
However, the only operating system that I could get to boot from a DVD, was Ubuntu 16.04. 
The BIOS recognized it presence in the DVD drive, the UEFI let it pass and Ubuntu 16.04 installed without any problems.

Once Ubuntu 16.04 cleared the way - I was then able to install Linux Mint 18.2. 
But as said above Linux Mint 18.2 and Ubuntu 16,04 - are the only operating systems that would install on this Maxesla Z83 mini pc.
It is clear that the UEFI is causing some problems with installing alternative operating systems.
It may of course be limited to this Maxesla mini pc or it may also be difficult to install other operating systems like Linux, on newer laptops running Windows 10.

It has been said that using operating systems like Linux/Ubuntu is a process of discovery and learning. 
And that is true. Learning something new each day is one of the reason why we come here to Tech Support Guy.


----------



## plodr

Please post what external sound card you decide on and how well/poor it works.

I recommend those to anyone who has a laptop and the sound chip seems to have died.


----------



## blues_harp28

I am now using Novatech USB Sound Card with Pulse Audio Equalizer.
https://www.novatech.co.uk/products...te-virtual-7-1-surround-sound/nov-s71usb.html

That said, I am still experimenting with other operating systems and the latest that I was able to install was CloudReady Home [free version]
https://www.neverware.com/#introtext-3


> CloudReady is based on Google's Chromium OS, the same open-source architecture as Chrome OS


It is an operating system that is really the Google Chrome browser with most documents and files, etc, saved online.
So far, I have been testing it for two days now - it is working very well.


----------



## plodr

Thanks. It looks like Novatech is a UK company. I don't see that brand offered on US sites.


----------



## Miqw7394

@blues_harp28:-

Don't laugh at this (it's a perfectly valid suggestion!), but.....have you thought of trying FatDog64 (Puppy Linux-based?)

I make the suggestion in all seriousness. Quite some time ago, jamesbond & Kirk, the developers of FatDog, along with various other members of the Woof-CE 'Puppy' Linux development team, were trying everything they could think of to find a way round the then-new Windows 'SecureBoot' restrictions in the UEFI BIOS replacement that was then beginning to pre-dominate.

They eventually came to the unwelcome conclusion that the only way round it was to cough up the required $99 asking price for a signed UEFI 'shim'. They were, however, careful not to specify a particular distro.....and kindly 'shared' that UEFI 'key' with the rest of the Woof-CE team. In fact, *all* current, modern Pups now have the ability to work happily with UEFI.

Just a thought; my 'tuppence-worth' on the matter.

You can find FatDog64 here:-

http://distro.ibiblio.org/fatdog/web/

.....since FatDog, although based on Puppy originally, has evolved into a distinct distro all on its own (thereby meriting its own website). It doesn't have its own forums, however, so shares 'space' on the Murga-Linux 'Puppy' forums.

http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/index.php

Your decision, of course.

Mike.


----------



## blues_harp28

I'm not laughing Mike and thanks for the suggestion. 
Puppy Linux is the one Linux system I have yet to try and I will, in the spirit of exploration, try it, asap.

CloudReady that is currently installed is really Google's Chromium OS, which is in turn based on the Linux kernel and is running well.
Yes it is not a fully fledged operating system but for everyday browsing I may need nothing more. But as said before this Maxesla Z83 Mini fanless PC is used at the moment for testing.

Here is some information for those wondering why the difficulty in installing Linux/Ubuntu based systems, on modern pcs.


> This BIOS replacement, UEFI, caused some serious problems with "alternative" platforms. For some time, it was thought UEFI would render Linux uninstallable on any system certified for Windows 8 and up. Eventually Microsoft saw fit to require vendors to include a switch that allowed users to disable UEFI, so that their favorite Linux distribution could be installed. And then some Linux distributions set out to fully support Secure Boot (Red Hat, Ubuntu, SUSE, to name a few). This was accomplished by these particular companies purchasing digital key that would then allow their bootloaders to pass the UEFI firmware check. With that, those distributions have no problems dealing with Secure Boot.


https://www.linux.com/learn/how-install-linux-windows-machine-uefi-secure-boot


----------



## managed

I've found this program very useful for testing different Linux distros, it makes a bootable Usb stick and you just put the Linux ISO's into the right folder on there and they usually boot right up. There are instructions for 'persistence' with many distros - so any changes you make will be saved. Nothing is installed onto the computer's hard drive. It can also install Windows from ISO's.

There's a lot of info about Uefi booting there which I haven't needed yet myself but it might be useful to you.

http://www.easy2boot.com


----------



## blues_harp28

managed said:


> There's a lot of info about Uefi booting there which I haven't needed yet myself but it might be useful to you.


Thanks Allan, I will check out the above as it looks interesting to say the least.


----------



## Miqw7394

That last quote you made in response to my previous post hit the nail on the head, y'know. Although I would dispute the fact of 'RedHat' et al 'setting out to support SecureBoot'.

The sorry fact of the matter was that Microsoft had the Linux community by the b***s, and they *knew* it, too! But MyCrudSoft have never been one for turning down the chance to make more shekels whenever the opportunity arises, so..... (*sigh*)

At least M$ are 'equal opportunity' A1 bastards. They'll screw *anyone* over, so long as the $$$s keep rolling in..! And as we all know, the only reason they managed to get away with foisting UEFI & SecureBoot on an unsuspecting world in the first place was because most of the OEM's corporate legal depts. were wooed, then seduced with various monetary inducements which never actually materialised.....

By then, of course, the writing was on the wall, and all the requisite documentation had been signed & witnessed in triplicate. It was too late.

What d'you expect from a private company whose legal department has a bigger annual budget than the GDP of many small countries...??

They've never forgotten their 'glory days', when they were truly dominant.....and they'll do absolutely anything to regain that kind of market position, when they said 'Jump!'.....and everybody asked 'How high?"

<*Rant over..!*> 

Let us know how you get on with Puppy, please..!

Mike.


----------



## blues_harp28

I cannot disagree with what you have said above. Although, you may be censored for the *** in your post, as all can read the missing letters. It may be best to edit your post.
As said before I am still running Cloud Ready [Chrome OS based on a Linux kernel] on this pc.
I did install Puppy and FatDog64 on separate formatted USB sticks, to eliminate any cross contamination! But the pc will not boot from a DVD or a USB stick containing the above operating systems.
It recognizes and sees all of the Puppy Linux and FatDog64 install files on the USB stick, in the Chrome OS file manager.
And yet, none of the above are allowed to boot.

I have decided that too much time has been spent trying to overwrite the Windows bootloader and as Linux Mint installs and runs Ok, with an external sound card - I will use it as it is.
Thanks for all the comments and suggestions made, much obliged to all.


----------

